# French Toast



## Constance (Mar 19, 2006)

HB has been craving French Toast, so that's what we're doing for brunch today. He bought some Texas Toast (thick-sliced white bread) for the French Toast, and some little link sausages to go with.
My question is...do you all put sugar in your batter? I never have, but he remembers his dad putting it in. But then, his dad had one heck of a sweet tooth, and put sugar in everything.


----------



## mudbug (Mar 19, 2006)

I usually don't put sugar in the egg/milk soak for the bread, but you can add about a teaspoonful with good results.  A little nutmeg grind or two would also be good.


----------



## kadesma (Mar 19, 2006)

Hi Connie,
I make french toast at least once a week for the boys..I use 2 eggs, 1/4 c. milk or cream, 2-capfulls of vanilla, and 2-3 Tab. of sugar.. since I use the Texas toast as well, I let it sit in the batter a few seconds on each side so it soaks in a bit.The boys love it..After cooking I butter and sugar the top,syrup and 3 boys does not fit into my idea of keeping them clean 

kadesma


----------



## bluespanishsky (Mar 19, 2006)

i don't use sugar in mine, but i do use a tablespoon or two of vanilla, a pinch of nutmeg and a couple teaspoons of cinnamon.  i don't have a huge sweet tooth though, but i''m sure adding sugar would be delish.

have fun!


----------



## callie (Mar 19, 2006)

Yum - I love french toast.  I add a bit of sugar, milk and a splash of vanilla to my batter.


----------



## texasgirl (Mar 19, 2006)

I add a little cinnamon to my egg/milk mix. It's really good too.

WOW, you got me hungry for this and I added some of my french vanilla creamer with the milk and omg, that is so good!!


----------



## Constance (Mar 19, 2006)

callie said:
			
		

> Yum - I love french toast.  I add a bit of sugar, milk and a splash of vanilla to my batter.



That's what HB has mixed up. He's getting the link sausages fried up, and they smell wonderful. I'm getting HUNGRY!


----------



## auntdot (Mar 19, 2006)

We loved to make French toast out of Portuguese bread, or Hawaiian bread (same thing as Portuguese nuns went to Hawaii and made their bread), or challah.  

Since the bread itself is very sweet, it does not need any added sugar.

That bread is very delicate and one just briefly dunks the slice into the egg mix.

But the result is so good.

Cannot get either breads where we live now.

Sigh.


----------



## mudbug (Mar 19, 2006)

auntdot, I hate to recommend that you detour into G-ville again, but the Giant at 29 and Linton Hall Road always has that round Hawaiian bread, as well as the dinner rolls (I've got a package in the freezer right now).

Maybe when you check out that Korean meat place you could swing by the store and kill two birds with one stone.


----------



## auntdot (Mar 19, 2006)

Thanks mudbug, need to go to Culpepper tomorrow but will try to stop by both places on our way home.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Mar 19, 2006)

I  make a batter starting with some milk and eggs then I add a can of condensed milk,vanilla,cinnamon and the zest and juice of a lemon.Then I add a little pancake  mix to thicken it a bit.Sounds weird but it makes a great french toast.


----------



## Jenny (Mar 19, 2006)

I don't put sugar in my batter, instead, I use real french bread, eggs, nutmeg and a dash of cinnamon.  cook in butter then sprinkle w/confectioners sugar and some berries.  Even w/ the confectioners sugar, my kids will still add syrup!  oohh!  I love french toast!


----------



## mish (Mar 19, 2006)

Constance, I've never added sugar to the egg mixture. I like mine made with raisin bread, eggs, milk, vanilla & cinnamon - with butter and maple syrup on top - sometimes berries. I want to try adding Grand Marnier and orange zest or juice - or dunking the bread in egg nog and cinnamon.  Chocolate chips always work in a pinch, lol.

Here is one I saved that looks yummy.

http://www.outofthefryingpan.com/recipes/french.toast.stars.shtml






The caramel apple makes my mouth water too.

http://www.mrbreakfast.com/subcategory.asp?categoryid=1&subcategoryid=6


----------



## Swann (Mar 19, 2006)

I've made tons of french toast over the last 50 yrs. I use homemade bread that is a few days old so it absorbs lots of egg. I use an egg per slice and a bit of milk, pinch of salt. Cook in a well buttered pan; serve with homemade strawberry jam! Yummy. A good way to get kids to eat eggs..... me too.


----------



## mish (Mar 19, 2006)

French Toast.








I couldn't resist.


----------



## Constance (Mar 19, 2006)

OMG, Mish...Raisin bread? That would be so good I'm not sure I could stand it!



By the way, what kind of syrups do you all recommend?
We had Aunt Jemima's, which has no real maple syrup in it at all. The real butter did help make up for it, though.


----------



## Dina (Mar 19, 2006)

I'm tempted to make these tonight so I won't be rushed for breakfast in the morning BUT I just found out I've gained weight.   Won't say how much either.   So it's back to my Special K and 1% milk for breakfast.


----------



## Erik (Mar 19, 2006)

Here's how I make mine:
4 eggs
1 pint heavy cream
1/2 can sweetened condensed milk
1 oz vanilla
1 oz maple syrup
1 t cinnamon
1/2 t nutmeg


----------



## middie (Mar 20, 2006)

I never put sugar in my egg batter. I do put cinnamon nutmeg and vanilla in it though. I'll have to try it with sugar next time.


----------



## kadesma (Mar 20, 2006)

I've been having fun reading this thread..Everyone loves their french toast and has a special way of making it. It's so great getting new ideas to try and then making it and thinking of the person who put the note up to share..Thanks everyone..Isn't it nice to sit and talk about a recipe and even tho we each do it a little different, we chat about it as if we were sitting in each others kitchen over coffee? 
kadesma


----------



## bobngreen (Mar 20, 2006)

*french toast*

our french toast recipe: 

1 cup half & half - 5 large eggs, dash of cinamon, 1/4 cup honey, a little brown sugar could be subed for the honey (spend the bucks  on the honey its worth it).

Cut a baguette on an agressive bias 3/4 in thick - soak in the mixture for at least 30 minutes. cook in butter in a cast iron skillet or griddle. moderate heat til well browned.

Top with sliced ripe banana soaked in warm pure mapls syrup, dusted with a shaker of powerded sugar.  It will stop trafic.

Bob


----------

